

Y Combinator-Funded Start-ups - citizenkeys
http://ycuniverse.com/startups.php

======
citizenkeys
I imported the list from <http://yclist.com> into my own mysql database
because I want to be able to improve this list by adding new columns, re-
purposing the data, etc.

I also wanted this list, along with all other yc-related information, on
<http://ycuniverse.com> , which I am still building out.

Feel free to tell me how I can improve on the list and the site.

